# Enviromental Awareness - Fights on the Street



## cfu (Jul 9, 2004)

So, I'm with my frien at a local club at closing, severely inubriated and tired, I fall asleep to see my friend leaving quickly in front of me... i realize he's leaving and proceed to xit the building...

As i leave he is engaged in a confrontational situation with someone who I have never seen...i walk up and realize that this man intends to harm my friend...

So i reposition myself to his left to create an angle at which our opponent would be odds against him.....

The whole time i was wooried about my friends safety and not my own.....leaving my back to a crowd of people that were gathering at closing time...little did i know he had 3 friends with him....

I was trying to scare him off hopefully but unfortunately i caught myslef in a situation where i was unawre that there were others with him, because at the time it seemed as there were not...

Suddenly someone hit me with a pipe from an obscure angle and i was knockd out ... theese peope were looking to hurt my friend as they has brass knuckles and pipes on a very busy street of chicago...

When i came through several stiches later i realized that envirmental awareness was something that i didn't even take in to account, since i was looking out for my friend and not myself and it looked like only one guy...

But since experience has been my teacher i could have easily positioned myself in a manner to get a full persecpective of the scenario..provided i wasn't so inebriated i guess

anyone else have any hard lessons learned in the street?

thanks...


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 9, 2004)

Moved from EPAK - This thread did not belong in the EPAK fora (see guidelines). I moved it to the "Horror Stories" forum, and you could possibly repost in Kenpo General if there are specific strategy or tactics you wish to discuss ... not just get "Urban Tales" of fights on the streets.

 Click *HERE *for the new thead location.

   -Michael Billings
    MT Moderator


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 4, 2004)

One thing I learned from a few dust ups in highschool was: Always assume Jerks have Friends. I'm glad I learned this relatively early before the stakes got higher.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

If they dont have them with them, they usally run off, and come back when they have friends 

In the fight i had(just a basic neiborhood one) he would run off after picking hos own "fight day" ya know, "I have (lame excuse) come here tommrow at 7 and ill kick your ****!"

So i came, and after him arguing and with some funny curseing(man i wished i remebered it what all he said) he curcled around me and walked down the street.

My guess was he didnt think i was going to show up 

Well few days later some kid who i never talked to nocks on my door and asks if i want to play basketball with some group of kids, i hate basketball, and they all knew it so i knew it was a set up but i went anyways and there he was ready to start something, of course only when he had 5 of his friends who he swore would not jump in, we walked down the street to get some distence well when the fight wasnt going his way(it was rather well matched(this was before any MA)) they jumped in all they did was hit me in the back.

Now my family has a good view on fighting(i was like in 9th grade at the time)
so my whole family view is that if its a fair fight then we are all for it, i told my parents the day of the first "fight" (i was skateboarding infront of his house and he hit his sister for not coming in, i mean he clear out sucker punched her in the face, and i called him a uh *wuss* yea thats what i said  and so he challegened me) anyways my family view is that if it is a fair one on one no weapon fair fight then no one has a problem, but sence a group of his friends jumped in making this fight become unfair the cops where called, no charges where filed agenst any of them, it was manly a scare tactics, and we told him(when the cops whernt there) that they where only called becouse this became a unfair fight, infact we even told the cops on how we are all for a fair fight(they wernt to keen on that )

But yes i agree you must be aware of your suroundings and judge yourself by them, i knew that he broght me out to play "basketball" so he can fight me, i knew his friends where there, and i knew they where going to jump me but i stood my ground anyways and the only thing i regret is that we never finnished the fight 

Ill say in his defence(and i even think i said it then) was i never saw him notion or call his friends for help, so maybe, maaybe, they were just there for uh support, but course he didnt stop um


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 5, 2004)

When I was in Highschool I hung out with the Senior crowd so I didn't much haveta worry about fights in school, my greatest worry was getting expelled (it had already happened twice from private schools, did I mention I went through a stoooooopid phase?). The one time that someone did seriously wanna pick a fight I was able to defuse it (I told 'im that if I started winning I wasn't gonna stop until I didn't feel he could threaten me anymore, stupid teen machismo but it worked).


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

I have allways been one of the tallest people up into highschool it was highly rare that anyone would start anything with me sence i seamed to pull of the strong silent type  Even the "freaks/Goths" where scared of me whitch i founded out later, man those are some of the nicest people ever


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm kinda tall too, always avoided trouble at school, part and parcel of being mates with everyone. Had a slight altercation with a twat in my old local pub, he was determined to start a fight, so I obliged and gave him a good kicking. In front of his lady no less. MWUHAHAHAHA.....Male ego? Bruised?? I think so. :2xBird2: Got into a fight over a girl once too... What. A. Total, complete and utter berk!!! Me that is. Gave him a good shoeing too...Mind-you, he was French. 


Why did the French put trees on the Champs Elysee? So the Germans could march in the shade.... Snicker snicker....:ultracool


----------

